# It seems I now have two chestnut coloured horses... LOL



## lupinfarm (Nov 20, 2009)

I took some new photos of Mylie today at home, she's kind of gone from Palomino to dirt coloured in the last 3 weeks LOL but the silly girl is still scared of me somewhat and won't let me brush her and I can't risk getting hurt again so she'll just have to be a mud pile until spring! LOL it might keep her warm since she won't let me put a blanket on her and she'll only have a small run-in shed at her disposal when I get around to building it.








Staring me down like I'm some kind of felon LOL






Clearly I was not that interesting...






HOLYCOWOMG what is that?!






H'okay, it was just a cat!


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 20, 2009)

Nic pic and nice horse

yea you be careful with that hand....you don't want more damage...let it heal up good before you go hurting it again..LOL

I love horses.  They are the top of the list in my book!!!




Looks like winter is coming for you soon.  We are so green still in NC.  Love the south..LOL


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL hardly, it's been raining for the past month non-stop. It sucks! I want some snow already! Horses look so much better in the snow LOL.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 20, 2009)

You want snow?

WHAAAaaaaT!!!  are you crazy..LOL

I am not a snow bunny anymore.  Problem with me here in the South is anytime it looks like snow---we get ICE!  and alot of it..lol


WOW that is alot of rain for you.   And I see the horse loves the mud from that rain..HA HA


Worst horse I had was a very light bay color.  WOW that horse could find DIRT and anything else to make it look filthy.

Best horse was my black horse.  That horse never got dirty.  She seemed to avoid dirt like the plague which I loved her for that..HA HA---always sleek and shiny even after rolling.


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL everything is so crisp and clean here when it snows. We don't get any lake effect weather since we're half an hour north of Lake Ontario so not much ice, only on the roads and much travelled paths like down to the hen house

My gelding was a mud magnet too, another Palomino LOL


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 20, 2009)

I feel for Palominos down here.
Alot of people keep them inside away from the hot sun as to not bleach their coats.   Poor  things, stranded in stalls.

me, I always had my stall doors open for full access to pasture.   I just ain't into stalled horses unless bad weather and all that.  

Mud is good for a horse!


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 20, 2009)

lol well most palominos are not a golden palomino out here. both my girls are outside horses, we don't have a barn that is useable so they live out. i'm going to be building both horses run-ins though.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 20, 2009)

My big brown horse NEVER gets muddy while my white (diluted paint) horse is black all winter long.  Someone once told me I got two animals for the price of one, a pig and a horse. 

Lupin, I think your new horse is beautiful with or without mud!!  

How is your hand?


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 20, 2009)

most palominos around here are golden.   great color.  maybe they catch the gold of the sun in their coats..LOL--who knows..LOL

we have tons of spoted horses here...black and  whites mainly
Spotted Saddle Horses...real big here.  gaited


----------



## ducks4you (Nov 23, 2009)

FarmerChick, are you talking about KMH's?  That's what my mare is, except she's solid "breeding stock" with a brown eye and a blue eye.


----------



## ducks4you (Nov 23, 2009)

_(She's my Avatar, "Warrens Cindy.")_


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 23, 2009)

The Spotted Saddle horse is a relatively new breed of horse that was developed by crossing Spanish-American type pinto horses with gaited horse breeds (such as the Tennessee Walking Horse) to produce a colorful horse that was smooth gaited and possessed strength and stamina. The breed has a reputation for being gentle and easy to handle, surefooted and agile, good on steep and rough trails.

_____
not your mountain horse.   the spotteds got very popular here...they are everywhere..LOL.....I like QH and not a big gaited person....but Tony (hubby) bred Spotted for many years....so I ended up owning one.  I turned her also into a QH...HAHA

when I put her in a hackamore Tony flipped....hey, you don't ride a gaited horse in a hackamore....I said, I do..HAHA

Your horse is very nice!!!!  Very sturdy and I love that type of body.

mountain horses are hard to find.  KMH is short for Kentucky Mt. Horse right?   Or am I thinking wrong on this?


My Spotted was black with 2 blue eyes...freaked people out.


----------

